# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 Allroad 2.7T Valeo Clutch Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Dual mass flywheels are nice in theory, until you have to foot the bill for a new one. Ouch.

Don't worry, we have a solution you and your wallet can live with. Just install our complete Valeo single mass flywheel kit. An exact fit replacement for the dual mass system, it comes complete with a new friction disc with damper springs, fresh release bearing, and installation hardware.

Unlike the dual mass, the single mass flywheel can be resurfaced in the future to extend its service life even more.


*So Clutch*
*
Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 Allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

